# New Spyder headlights



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't have the one up top, but i do have a set from Spyder. they are the single Halo and LED's along the bottom. they are a decent set. the projectors have a decent cutoff. i just hope the LED's last...


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

How long have you had them so far? Do you use a regular bulb or HID kit?


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

the lights have been on the car since october of last year. bought these on ebay at a discount price cause of scuff marks ( around $160 CAN). when i received the light there were one scratch on each unit but i could barely tell it was there. 

i run the normal bulbs for now. in order to run the HID i would have to tamper with the ruber seal on the back side.


----------



## caoimhin.smyth (Apr 30, 2012)

How do you find the quality? any moisture getting in at all?

That is always what has stopped me from getting a set of new lights.

Thanks!


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

quality is good, above other sets that i have seen and even installed. i have never seen any moisture in them, i will know for sure in the spring once it warms up again. but they were good this fall and we had a lot of rain.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

A little apples to oranges here, but I bought a set of Spyder fog lamps for my Silverado. They actually are better than the GM fog lamps as far as not getting fogged up with condensation, for less money too. I think they made a pretty decent product.


----------

